# How to keep that old fuse box in service...



## Billy_Bob (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is a good one from a home inspector's forum. The fuse box "repair job" at a high rise apartment building...
http://www.inspectorsjournal.com/forum/uploads/stevent/2008822152719_IMG_4716M.JPG


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Swear to GOSH, that is one of my customers we have given pricing for replacement. SERIOUSLY


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

brian john said:


> Swear to GOSH, that is one of my customers we have given pricing for replacement. SERIOUSLY


And it looks a helluva lot like one I just bid on:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Not enough rust on yours.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

Does each apartment only have a 30 amp(service) disconnects?? Been a couple of decades since I have done any work changing out services like this.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

brian john said:


> Not enough rust on yours.


Yea, but it's only a 200a single phase, and they want 60kW of baseboard heat added.....:001_huh:



Rong said:


> Does each apartment only have a 30 amp(service) disconnects?? Been a couple of decades since I have done any work changing out services like this.


If you mean mine, each unit has a 40/2 'main', with 3 15a SPs for 3 circuits. 5 THWs in each 1/2" EMT homerun.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Amazing the one we have is 200 amp also they want to add washers dryers, then there is the natural progression of bigger fridges, microwave, etc....Oh this is a condo


----------

